# My first few



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys

So these are what ive made so far.......









This ones apple and its my favorite shooter























Not sure what the fork is on this one but the fork tips and butt cap are ebony























These two are somerset roe deer antler











































This one is oak















and my latest one in yew





























Thanks for looking


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely work!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Those are definitely some great looking SS. Good job man. 
-Leo


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks fellas your very kind


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks treefork


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice work. I really like the small antler one with the pinky loop. Pretty cool.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is one amazing set of shooters you have there brother fantastic workmanship :bowdown: :headbang: by the way welcome to the forum


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice few!! They are beautiful works.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Really cool stuff man!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Zoinks! Wow , you are a craftsman! Beautiful work !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DUDE! You got some fine slingers there! That Yew is beautiful. And I love the little roe antler shooters. Also, The ringlet at the bottom of the one antler for your finger was a good idea.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooh, I really like the squared off ones. Sweet lines!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, those forks are stunning!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the Roe Deer ones and your Yew variation is superb! Nice job man...


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice collection !


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome collection!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Impressive collection, nice work! I also really dig the little antler one


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice work, really like the oak....well I really like them all!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Inspiring


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Fabulosa colección de naturales amigo.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking pieces. I especially :wub: the Yew.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very good work mate.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thankyou all for your very kind comments,im stunned tbh most of you guys have been my inspiration. :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My dear friend, I guess we have a new TALENTED member here on the forum!!

Your work is natural and outstanding!!! There's much originality in it!!! ...and the finishes on the wood ones are amazing!!

Awesome!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Coming from you that means alot Q ,ive been following this forum for a while now and your works are among my favourites. Thankyou my friend.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well they are all top notch, man. But the Yew one blows me away! Great stuff.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Well they are all top notch, man. But the Yew one blows me away! Great stuff.


Thanks dayhiker ,im a big admirer of your work also. Im really pleased with how the yew one turned out , im waxing it right now so i can band it and see how it shoots !


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

You have a great collection. Why didn't you show some of them earlier? 

Really like the slingshot with black tips.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

You have a really nice slingshot collection, yew rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Truly some excellent work!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. 
Stej i hadnt posted before because i was to busy making them ! Lol 
id be happy to trade the one with ebony butt cap and fork tips , if your interested pm me pal.


----------

